# ASCE 7-05 errata



## McEngr (Jan 25, 2012)

I thought I would post this to help others with their studies. It may not hold much relavance to everything we're studying for the SE, but it will give you confidence after you edit your codebook.


----------



## Amry69 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

